

Banned beans: can Keurig kill coffee pirates with DRM? - publicfig
http://www.theverge.com/2014/6/30/5857030/keurig-digital-rights-management-coffee-pod-pirates

======
sj4nz
DRM for Coffee Makers? This is madness. Anything. But. This.

It'll be hacked, everything always is.

In the end, I'll prefer something like [http://www.home-
barista.com/brewing/cory-dcu-dcl-coffee-brew...](http://www.home-
barista.com/brewing/cory-dcu-dcl-coffee-brewer-gasketless-vacuum-
pot-t21380.html) Coffee before DRM. :)

------
mschuster91
Better solution: tiny RFID tags with a unique ID and public-key
authentication. Impossible to fake and dead cheap to implement.

